

The fine line separating normality from disaster - UhUhUhUh
http://sploid.gizmodo.com/the-fine-line-separating-safety-from-disaster-in-one-si-1677231268

======
UhUhUhUh
If that wall is able to hold a high Danube (I assumed it's the Danube) this is
one heck of a technology.

